# A400 vs SBEIII



## greggwest (Jun 27, 2020)

Looking for opinions on an all around shotgun (waterfowl, turkey, dove, skeet) between the SBEIII and A400. I have shouldered both guns and like the feel and weight of the SBEIII. However, have seen some critical reviews of the SBEIII shooting high. Also, like that the A400 is drilled/tapped and the kickoff though understand the SBEIII may be easier to clean/maintain. Looking for opinions by those that have one or both of these guns.


----------



## GraysonEverett (Jan 10, 2021)

Thanks for share.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have the A400 back when it was called the Extrema 2.

Anyways.... it cleans easy, shoots good, and I use it mainly for waterfowl. This year will the be first year I use it for turkey hunting but I will be adding a different choke tube just for hevi shot. But I have shot lots of trap with it and love it.

Only thing I have had happen is the bolt some times doesn't twist all the way closed. This only happens when I am trying to load it 'quietly".... or if it is extremely dirty. Both easy fixes.

I have friends who have SBEII's and they swear by them as well.

either way you go... it is a good choice. It would or should boil down to how it fits for you.


----------



## NDHunt354 (Feb 17, 2019)

Chuck Smith said:


> I have the A400 back when it was called the Extrema 2.
> 
> Anyways.... it cleans easy, shoots good, and I use it mainly for waterfowl. This year will the be first year I use it for turkey hunting but I will be adding a different choke tube just for hevi shot. But I have shot lots of trap with it and love it.
> 
> ...


Yea, just a dab of oil on the slide was enough to get my A400 bolt to close each time.


----------

